# My Samsung notebok won't turn on!!! HELP



## WhitneyJene (Oct 6, 2011)

My notebook wont turn on even when plugged in, there is no response when the power switch is toggled.

It has also turned itself on a few times when it has been plugged into the wall but I have shut it down.

I did not damage or get it wet (to the best of my knowledge).....please help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Remove the battery and attach the power adapter directly to a wall socket and not an extension cord or surge protector. Start the laptop up. If that works then you know the battery is bad. See if the laptops power connector where the adapter plugs into is loose. If so, you will need to have the power connector re-soldered from a laptop technician.


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

Clear the CMOS: remove the battery, and disconnect from the wall, then hold power button for 10+ seconds.

Give that a whirl as well.


----------

